# Non salaried employment



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

Please some one define to me what are the actual meanings of NON SALARIED EMPLOYMENT.
My second question is how UKBA calculate and treat income comes through Non Salaried Employment.
I applied for spouse visa one of my wife wage slip is less then 1550£.Our lawyer told us that its okay if your one wage slip is less then 1550£.
We applied under cat A.
Thanks


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Warif said:


> Please some one define to me what are the actual meanings of NON SALARIED EMPLOYMENT.
> My second question is how UKBA calculate and treat income comes through Non Salaried Employment.
> I applied for spouse visa one of my wife wage slip is less then 1550£.Our lawyer told us that its okay if your one wage slip is less then 1550£.
> We applied under cat A.
> Thanks


Hi there,

I'm sure all payslips have to show over £1550 per month if you apply under CAT A. If you apply under CAT B and supply 12 months of payslips and one is less than £1550 it is okay if added together the 12 payslips add up to the £18,600 minimum. Your application may well be rejected (or put on hold) if you applied under CAT A. Your legal adviser should know this.

Someone more knowledgeable will have to answer you question about non-salaried employment.

Good luck,
KHP


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

KHP said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm sure all payslips have to show over £1550 per month if you apply under CAT A. If you apply under CAT B and supply 12 months of payslips and one is less than £1550 it is okay if added together the 12 payslips add up to the £18,600 minimum. Your application may well be rejected (or put on hold) if you applied under CAT A. Your legal adviser should know this.
> 
> ...


Non-salaried income = (gross earnings from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) x 12
= ((25 weeks x 450 + 1 week x 150) ÷ 6) x 12
= (11,400 ÷ 6) x 12
= £22,800
So the financial requirement is met through Category A non-salaried employment.
I just read this on ukba website.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Warif said:


> Non-salaried income = (gross earnings from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) x 12
> = ((25 weeks x 450 + 1 week x 150) ÷ 6) x 12
> = (11,400 ÷ 6) x 12
> = £22,800
> ...


Yes, you should be OK then.

Good luck.
KHP


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Non-salaried employment is when your pay varies depending on how much work you do, such as those who are daily or hourly paid. To evidence such income, just add up all the pay received over 6 months and double it. Employment letter and contract will make it clear if you are salaried or not (such as hourly paid, on zero-hour contract etc). If you are salaried, even one monthly pay slip below £1,550 will disqualify you under Cat A.


----------

